# Cali's new BLING BLING



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I swear I have a collar shopping addiction { I have like 6 more on way } but here is one I bought for my girl Cali Love.
























being her vocal self here lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Super cute!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg where did you get that collar?  its beautiful!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

it's her color  she looks so cute.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

THANKS GUYS , I got it from ebay lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pretty collar for a pretty girl


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Aww sweet.. I got me a Cali also..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My name is Rangel Dangel and I am addicted to Ebay. Bangin cute collar though girl!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL shhhhh my man doesnt know how bad this addiction is lol. I only have like 5-6 more comming and I have 2 spike ones I havent even shown off yet they came last week lol. I promised no more , atleast for this month lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

but I forgot , crush needs new bling lol ...uh oh .


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty in pink!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

nice collar!


does your dog have any "blue wolfman" ancestry? j/c, she looks alot like my girl angel.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol thanks everyone , intensive her mom is pure razors edge and her daddy has alot of gotti in him.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol thanks everyone , intensive her mom is pure razors edge and her daddy has alot of gotti in him.


She lies! The dad is a $1000 bloodline and the mama is a rednose! 
BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

NOOO backwards lol momma is the $1000 bloodline daddy is the rednose line


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> NOOO backwards lol momma is the $1000 bloodline daddy is the rednose line


lmmfao @ rednose line ay yi yi


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the new bling! Cali is so cute! Ahh!

But hey.. I've got to ask. Haven't talked to ya in a bit. I see a new pup in your sig pic.. Crush? Who dat?!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks adrian , i see you found the crush thread so no need answering that now lol


----------

